
How to make a Python script Pip-installable - aogl
https://ao.gl/how-to-make-a-python-script-pip-installable/
======
bitfhacker
Pybuilder do it for you!

------
RMPR
I'm surprised this doesn't mention the pyproject.toml
([https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0518/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0518/))

